# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Help! Edger leaving spots on lenses

## Manual

We are having a problem with our edger (CPE-4000) leaving spots on our lenses. They don't want to wipe off with normal cleaning techniques or alcohol but can be rubbed off with a fingernail.


This is on a finished SV poly lens. The spots seems to have an almost oily consistency to them once you "scratch" them off with a fingernail. We have changed the water in the tank to no avail. Does anyone know what might cause this?

----------


## PRECISIONLAB

Can you include picture of roughing wheel. When a poly lens is first cut @ roughing it mainly is ground into small granules. I'm thinking that if your roughing wheel is worn the granules are at an excessive (HOT) temp embedding into front of lens.

----------


## Manual

Thanks for your input. I'm at a different office right now but will try to send a pic of the roughing wheel soon. Incidentally, I was talking about this problem with one of my reps who has a lot of experience in edging and he said the same thing. Might be time for a new wheel!

----------

